# FW-Fragen zum Meta 4x VIP



## RZL DZL (18. April 2011)

Moin Moin
Ein bekannter von mir will oben genanntes Rad verkaufen und ich bin interessiert. Jedoch würd ich gerne wissen, bis wieviel mm Federweg die Kiste an der Gabel und am Dämpfer zugelassen ist. Würdet ihr das Bike als reines 4X Bike bezeichnen? Lässt sich damit auch reinen gewissens mit Dirt oder Light-Freeride fahren?
Mfg
RZL DZL


----------

